
Wordpress plugin for Hosted JupyterNotebooks - ghandic
http://www.andrewchallis.co.uk/portfolio/php-nbconvert-a-wordpress-plugin-for-jupyter-notebooks/
======
yurishimo
Why not build the CSS bit into the plugin? WordPress has really simple APIs
for registering a new style sheet from within a plugin. If it’s really small,
you can even hook into the document head and dump out a style tag.

Other than that, seems like a neat idea.

